# Scared Doll video



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Just finished my scared doll a couple days ago. She was one of those dolls that you press a button on her hand and she talks...

I saw her at a thrift shop for $2.50 and she was missing a hand. No big deal says I. By the time I get done with her, she'll undergo a hack operation and will be missing her circuit board, wires, etc etc etc.

Here's the result of my hack. 

teethchattering.flv video by Sickie_Ickie - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid65.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid65.photobucket.com/albums/h231/Sickie_Ickie/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@h231/Sickie_Ickie/teethchattering


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Hahahaha, kewl! Sound activated?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nope. She'll be motion activated via the motion sensor light strip hack.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

LOL....that's awesome!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

thanks.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that's pretty funny... bet it's the world's first "so afraid she's chattering her teeth" doll.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey, I didn't know you liked to play with dolls! Just kidding LOL!!
She came out pretty good, here's a pic of the doll I made a couple
years ago. Got her at a yard sale for next to nothing, because
her face was braken, but to me, that added to the XF. I burnt her cloths,
and painted her face up. I hang her on my front door on Halloween


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

oops! Sorry about the link. Here's the pic


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

midnight_moon said:


> oops! Sorry about the link. Here's the pic


I like that! May have to do something similar for dolls in my nursery room this year. Thanks for sharing


----------



## throughthepatch (Sep 3, 2008)

That's excellent.
Dolls are fantastically creepy. Be great to line the walkway with Madame Alexander dolls in little coffins, eyes opening as people walk by.
Creep me out.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That's a cool idea! Eyes opening as people walk past. I may have to work on that.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Better yet, eyes opening and heads turning. Of course we've just entered a whole new level of complexity with that addition, but... omigod, the reaction you'd get from a lot of people...

Maybe have the scared doll alone at a bend in the path, chattering and maybe whimpering... she says to the crowd something like "Don't go in there... _they're_ in there..." then they pass the large group of dolls that open their eyes and watch them as they pass...


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Oooh! Oooh! I just had a think!!!!

How about if just the eyes followed as they pass? You wouldn't need the heads to turn at all... or the eyes for that matter, you can use the parallax effect and the eyes will follow them no matter where they are! Just make concave eyes. Once they're open, they'll look like they're tracking the observer, just like the faces on the busts at the Haunted Mansion.

The guests pass the poor little scared outsider doll... maybe she has torn clothes and a few cuts and bruises... and she warns them about the _bad_ dolls, who open their eyes and watch you as you pass...

Man, my head's reeling on this one... I wanna do this room heheheheh :coolvil:


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Hehehe... that's pretty cool...


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Love the scared little doll.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

good job sickie


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

If you remove her eyes, or have a black goo pumping out of them- frightening. 

It reminds me of the one robot in the Herbie Hancock video. Man that video is CREEPY.


----------

